# 2010 Southeast Summer Rally



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*2010 Southeast Summer Rally*
*June 19 - 27*
*Anastasia State Park, Saint Augustine, Florida*​




























​




















_*For all of us history buffs, this is the oldest town in the United States.*_

*You can start making reservations on July 19, 2009. Please make your reservations ASAP because the sites at Anastasia State Park go fast once the reservation window opens. We are trying to get everyone in the COQU loop so please make your request for your site in that loop. If or when that loop fills up just get any site available. Below is a link to the park and one to make reservations on ReserveAmerica. Hope to see everyone there.*

*Anastasia State Park, St. Augustine, FL*

*Reservation Link to ReserveAmerica*

*When you make your reservation please make a post and tell us which site you have and the dates you plan to attend. Thanks*

This state park does not have sewer hookups only electric and water. We are working on trying to get a company to come in at mid-week to pump out our black tanks. There is a bath house in the middle of this loop also. Several people will be bringing blue tanks to empty gray tanks for themselves and others who do not have blue tanks so gray tanks will not be an issue. All sites are shaded very nicely to help keep the heat down if it is hot.

*Confirmed Reservations:*

Campingnut18 - Site #131 Jun 19-27
Swanny - Site #108 Jun 12-26
Lester - Site #123 Jun 12-26
Crawfish - Site #124 - Jun 13-27
Needtomellowout - Site #119 - Jun 13-27
Rollrs45 - Site #122 - Jun 13-27
Jambalaya - Site #121 - Jun 13-27
Reverie - Site #130 - Jun 19-27
Having fun - Site #117 - Jun 12-26
Slingshot - Site #137 - Jun 14-28
Dreamtimers - Site #132 - Jun 19-27
Mike - Site #114 - Jun 19-27
O'shields - Site #129 - Jun 19-27
Minpinny - Site #127 - Jun 21-27
Our Passel of Kids - Site #107 - Jun 18-27
Bookin' It - Site #110 - Jun 23-26
Joe/GA - Site 111 - Jun 12-15
153Syr - Site 70 - Jun 22-25

Leon


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Leon, you are the best at enticing us with the most beautiful pictures!!!









Michele


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I try my best Michele. These pictures are just a small taste. This is one beautiful town full of history and it has a beach on top of all that. Come on down and join us if you can.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

The window has open to make reservations. Make them while there are still sites available.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> The window has open to make reservations. Make them while there are still sites available.
> 
> Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> *The window has open to make reservations. Make them while there are still sites available.*
> Leon


[/quote]


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I see u have us already in, but for those interested in getting together, we plan on this being our first stop on another long trip without two 19 y.o., i think our 19 y.o. will probably go due to her interest in another outback family. After this rally our plan right now( always subj to change) is to go from there to fort wilderness then up the coast all the way to copperstown. We will probably be on the road for six to nine weeks. nine weeks was a little long with the 19 y.o. but we may try it without them. Looking forward to seeing everyone and meeting new outbackers. I still am on the road from topsail. It seems like such a long time ago.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

No Mike it doesn't seem like a long time ago, It was a long time ago







Don't worry as crazy as things can seem it will all be good. After it's all said and done even the 19yo will be telling their friends about what they did and places they visited. They probably won't let on to you for years how cool it was that you did this for them.

Swanny


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

swanny said:


> No Mike it doesn't seem like a long time ago, It was a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed...Our 21yo is just now saying things I never thought I would have heard him say until he was 30! LOL. They will remember it I am sure even if they don't like it now, they will look back fondly.

BTW I am jealous of you guys that took real long summer trips, ours was 23 nights and I would do it again.


----------



## Minpinny (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
I have reserved site #127 for the 21st thru the 27th. This is the first rally that I have ever attended and I can't wait. If I don't figure out this backing thing there will be lots of friendly people to help me.









Kathy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard Kathy. Looking forward to meeting you. Yes, if you have trouble backing in there will be several that will come to your need, so don't worry about that. I know you will have a great time with this bunch. It's going to be a great rally. If you have any questions just ask and we will answer them for you. Again welcome aboard.

Leon


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

reserved space 110 for June 23 - June 26

This will be our first experience with a rally. Stayed at Anastasia in May for two days in the rain. Hopeful that it will be dry this time 'round.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard "outbacknewbie". Looking forward to meeting you. I promise you will have a blast at your first rally. The southeast always has a blast at all our rallies especially the summer rally. Just watch this thread for more information as the rally gets closer.

Leon


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Rats! No spaces left that I can fit into!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Joe/GA said:


> Rats! No spaces left that I can fit into!


Keep checking back with ReserveAmerica because there are always cancelations and there are usually two or three that have to cancel on here when problems come up.

Leon


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a reservation, but may have to cancel it because of conflicts with Scouting. So keep checking back, as I will post here before I release it. It is one of the larger sites as I booked right away.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

5th Time Around said:


> I have a reservation, but may have to cancel it because of conflicts with Scouting. So keep checking back, as I will post here before I release it. It is one of the larger sites as I booked right away.


Thanks y'all. I'll keep checking!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Jusst found a space!







We are gong to be in site 111 from June 12th through the 15th. We are looking forward to meeting all of you Outbackers!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great news Joe. Looking forward to seeing you at the rally.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a site open for this week if anyone wants it?
email me and ill give you more info.
thanks, campingnut


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Site 108 is now open for reservations for the rally in June.

kevin


----------



## 153Syr (May 9, 2007)

Just figured out we could make it down to visit again. We're booked into site 70 but could only get the 22nd-25th (Tues-Fri). We'll keep an eye on ReserveAmerica & see if we can get more time. Meanwhile, if anyone's plans change, please let us know. We'd like to stay a little longer.

Looking forward to some beach time!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great to hear you will be joining us in Saint Augustine. If we hear of any changes in somebody's status, we will let you know. Looking forward to seeing there.

Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If anyone needs to drop off I have a need for a site. Please let me know if you need to cancel and I will take your reservation and pay you for it.

Thank you,

Reverie


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, it is getting closer to rally time. I'm getting excited! Are there any events planned? Do folks do their own thing during the day and get together at night or what? My DW wants to do some sight seeing and I want to do do kayak fishing.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Looking to get in on this fun somehow. We need a site for the 20th through the 23rd if possible, any cancellations please let me know. We can three way call the campground to pick up your reservation/site. Looking forward to meeting SE Outbackers.

The Browns,


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Joe, there are several things planned for the week, a put-luck, lighthouse tour, meet-and-greet. I'm sure a flyer of some sort will come forth. As far as what to expect, outside the half dozen planned things, people mostly mingle and congregate at random. A few people(sometimes ALOT of people) will always group up at the beach with easyup&#146;s lined up with people coming and going all day for the most part. Its like a 10 hour beach party every day. There tends to be nature gathering points and we like to just wonder around and spend some time with everyone. Is this your first Rally? You&#146;re going to have a great time and come to appreciate these great folks even more.

brownsr4, hang in there, cancelations happen every year as it gets close.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

having_fun said:


> Hey Joe, there are several things planned for the week, a put-luck, lighthouse tour, meet-and-greet. I'm sure a flyer of some sort will come forth. As far as what to expect, outside the half dozen planned things, people mostly mingle and congregate at random. A few people(sometimes ALOT of people) will always group up at the beach with easyup's lined up with people coming and going all day for the most part. Its like a 10 hour beach party every day. There tends to be nature gathering points and we like to just wonder around and spend some time with everyone. Is this your first Rally? You're going to have a great time and come to appreciate these great folks even more.
> 
> brownsr4, hang in there, cancelations happen every year as it gets close.


Hey clayton. I assume the response is from you! Thanks for replying. Yes. This is our first rally and we are really looking forward to it! My DW has COPD and doesn't handle heat and humidity very well, so we are hoping it is not too hot. For me...no problem. I'm a kayak fisherman, so I'll take at least one day to try my luck down there. We thought there would probably be a pot-luck dinner or something, but didn't know what other events to expect. I'm taking the TV in for an oil change and checkout tomorrow. The camper is ready and we are just waiting until it is time to leave. Whoo Hoo! I just wish we could stay longer. 
Thanks again for the reply and we'll see you down there next week.
Joe


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, I see that the Northeast Rally has already posted their pot luck dinner menu. How about I start this off for the Southeast Rally by listing our contribution? Perhaps someone can put it together in one list? We are at site 111 and we'll bring 20 Butcher made jumbo all beef hot dogs, buns, condiments, chips and a homemade Peach Cobbler (9 X 13 pan). If we get this started now, folks will know what to pack when loading their groceries. What do y'all think?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Joe, thanks for bringing this up because I should have already posted the plans for the pot luck so everyone will know.

Our plans for the pot luck are to have our great cooks prepare the pot luck meal for us. The menu is listed below. All we are asking each family to bring is a desert. We will supply everything else. We are charging $35 *per family* to buy all the supplies that are needed for the pot luck. Not a bad price for all you can eat, and I mean there will be plenty for all. We will be collecting the money at the Greet and Meet on Saturday the 19th. If you will not be at the Greet and Meet, just locate either myself (site #124) or Campingnut18 (Lamar)(site #131) before the pot luck on the 23rd.

Here is the menu we will be serving.

BBQ
Boiled Shrimp
Baked Beans
Cole Salad
Corn on the Cob
Potatoes
Bread
Drinks - Cold drinks, Sweet tea, water

Leon


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Just got back from Johanthan Dickenson State Park, still breaking in the 312BH. Our next trip would be this rally if someone has to cancel. So please contact me if you have to cancel. Thanks, Shane


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Any Cancelations, anyone? Please let me know. Thanks, Shane


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> Rats! No spaces left that I can fit into!


Joe, we've had to cancel last minute due to a family medical emergency. If you hurry, you can grab our site - - 110.


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> Jusst found a space!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops. Didn't see this response. Hope you enjoyed your stay.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Bookin said:


> Jusst found a space!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops. Didn't see this response. Hope you enjoyed your stay.
[/quote]

Thanks anyway! As you probably saw, we were there and back. Unfortunately, we were too early. Hope the medical emergency is not major.


----------

